# Removing sulphur/sulphur-smell from clothes?



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

My dh repairs train cars (tankers). He has to work around some pretty bad chemicals sometimes, but the one that is giving me fits is the sulphur cars. He gets sulphur all over his clothes and I can't get the smell out. Which wouldn't be so bad, except he helped with the laundry last night (thank the GODS ... we were nearly suffocating under the piles of laundry) and accidentally washed one of his shirts in with a bunch of stuff for me & the kids. Now everybody's clothes smell like matches.







Regular washing doesn't get the smell out, nor does vinegar. I'm hesitant to try baking soda, since we have really hard water and that combination didn't go so well with my dipes. Does ANYBODY have suggestions for getting this stuff out of our clothes?

Thanks!


----------

